# Speaker "3D" modelling software?



## enigmaticEntity. (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there a software package (free?) in which you can actually model the speakers in 3D and calculate the parameters/specs, etc. at the same time? 

Or is there only the numbers and graphs versions?


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

I use google sketchup for 3D modeling and winISD pro for actually modeling the drivers. Don't know of one that does both. Not that's free anyway.


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

What are you trying to model in 3D?

EASE is probably what you're looking for, but it isn't cheap...


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

You would use a variety of different programs for modeling an entire driver component by component and in simulated performance. You'd need a program to sim the magnetic system like FEMM. Something to build the driver in a 3D form from the components as an assembly like SolidWorks (not free). Other programs like EASE, etc for different aspects. A lot of them would not be free.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I just found this speaker design 
I may try the PCD (passive crossover design) function with a couple drivers I'd like to use; any of you guys interested in helping me with my speaker project-come over to PE Tritrix ala beefy thread-thanks


----------



## enigmaticEntity. (Oct 1, 2009)

ironglen said:


> I just found this speaker design
> I may try the PCD (passive crossover design) function with a couple drivers I'd like to use; any of you guys interested in helping me with my speaker project-come over to PE Tritrix ala beefy thread-thanks


Yeah, I found that.

As for trying to model the box in 3D, I might have to just settle for seeing what it might look like before building, i.e. use Blender 3D and render it. 

I do have some box calculators, do you guys recommend any?


----------



## Yad (Oct 19, 2009)

The best program I've ever used was LEAP (enclosure&crossover shop) 
those are at www.linearx.com But this software is rather expensive. They also make perfect measurement tools. 

LEAP uses 3D model for calculating speakers & crossovers.


----------



## Yad (Oct 19, 2009)

But if you are looking for design-or CAD programs, I could advise you SolidWorks or Autocad or even 3D-max. But they are not an acoustical CAM software. Just versatile CAD.


----------

